# Homework...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I love my dogs - they make me laugh every day!! I was just doing some homework with Penny and this week we are working on "down". I had such a hard time with Cash and down because of his physical limits, but Penny can down on a dime when she wants to. With Penny, if I touch the ground she will drop immediately but now I'm trying to get her to down with just a hand signal. I had both dogs with me and Cash was sitting behind Penny (I was working with him at the same time, so I would have him do something, then tell him to sit and then do something with Penny). Anyway, I was focusing on Penny and just giving her the hand signal for down, she was being a little stubborn so I was having her do it a couple of times. I was so focused on Penny it took me a minute to realize that every time I would do the down signal, Cash would lay down and then he would get up and when I would do the down signal again he would lay down. It was so funny when I realized that Cash is quietly popping up and down behind Penny and just waiting patiently for a treat. I'm having a lot of fun with these two, it's going to be fun when I can get them to do tricks in unison.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

How sweet! Nothing like a bit of healthy competition to get some good results!


----------

